# Winona, Mn Delta Update



## weegman_2 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hey Scott,

We had our second Delta Waterfowl meeting October 20th. It went well content-wise although we did not have very many people!!! Our next meeting is in middle December, and hopefully after quite a bit of marketing we'll have a crowd. We're also going to expand to LaCrosse, Rochester, and surrounding area to increase local interest. We'll let you know if anything comes up. Hope all is well in Bismarck!!

mitch


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

"Minutes" of Delta Waterfowl meeting 12-13-05

Congrats to all involved at the first two meetings of the new Upper Miss' Delta Waterfowl Chapter.

The group met for the second time at WSHS 6:30pm on Tuesday, December 13th.

Scott Terning (Regional Director -Delta Waterfowl) was in attendance once again, making the trip from Bismark ND. Thanks to him for all his answers and travel to this point.

The selection of board members resulted in the following:

Chairman: Craig Serley
Vice Chair(S): Mitch & Matt Weegman
Treasurer: Dale Weegman
Sec'y: Eric Lindquist

Additionally, the chapter name was selected as:

The Upper Miss' chapter of Delta Waterfowl

*A second meeting date was set of Tuesday, Jan. 10th 7pm WSHS.*

If anyone is interested helping out the chapter PM me.

Congrats Guys! :wink:


----------

